#   >   Goblin_Gaga >   >   .

## Goblin_Gaga

,       .       ,    ,      . - , - ,      .    ,         ,           -,    -  .

      .

     ,   .     ,       ,       ,  ,    ,     .  .  .     ,       ,  .      ,   .

   ,         . -,   Ÿ .   .    , ?   ,     .  ,   ,   .     , ?       ,   ,     ,   ,   .

     ,       Ÿ .        ,    ,        ,  ,     ,   - .    - " !".

      .   , ,   ,         .               ,     ,  ,    ,    .   .

       .     Ÿ ,   .    Ÿ    .

      .

----------

> .


   ?

----------


## Goblin_Gaga

.   .

----------

-  :Smilie:

----------


## Miha

...
 -  ...
   ?

  ( , )     ,     .
   -    ...  :Wink:

----------


## ToT

> ( , )     ,


  ,  ?

----------

> ,    ,        ,  ,     ,   - .    - " !".


   ,    ?

----------


## Xsenia

*Goblin_Gaga*,    ,       ?     . 



> ,    ?


  ,     ?

----------


## GERDA

[QUOTE=Goblin_Gaga
      .   , ,   ,         .               ,     ,  ,    ,    .   .
[/QUOTE]
   ?    - ?
    ,       ..     . ,  ...  ,          :"    ,  !"

----------


## Tatachka

> Ÿ    .


   ,   -  , ,  , ,    ,   , . 
 !       ,    : , , , , ,  "",   , ,     ,    , , ,   ..        .

----------

